# Bratty Days



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is being a complete and total brat today. This is just me venting, but if anyone has tips and tricks they do for the occasional bratty day feel free to share. Hes gotten over his horrible screaming, but has occasional days where he is fussy and screechy. Don't we all? 

He doesn't want to come out of the cage for anything today, but seems content to just sit on his perch and scream. He won't step up, so we just let him come out on his own. Hubs and I both have headaches, and I am sorely tempted to just leave and go Christmas shopping or something. It has been a couple months since I have worried about a neighbor complaining, but today I keep expecting an annoyed mob at our door.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

My boy has such days too when he is hormonal, and I am prone to headaches too, so I sympathize with you. There have been days I really had to go to a library to preserve my sanity, even when I felt dizzy and sick.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

It seems to be over now, for now anyway, and he is napping. I am wondering if he is becoming hormonal. All I know is I haven't seen a meltdown like that from anything or anyone other than an overtired 2 year old child.

It is hard to watch and know there is nothing you can do to help without teaching him that screaming gets attention. We just gave him attention when he'd take breaks.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes I cover the cage and then when he stops screaming I go to him and give him some cuddles as a reward for stopping...


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

We went through a few covering episodes today. I sat here feeling like the meanest mom in the world each time, but since I already had a headache and the screaming was giving hubs one, I didn't feel quite so guilty. Plus, I gave him scritches and some hand fed treats afterward each time, so that helped with the guilt.


----------



## Dylan&Gracie (Nov 21, 2014)

Another cockatiel companion would completely stop the screaming behavior and tantrums - just saying. They _really_ do better in pairs than as single birds. having had singles and paired birds, those with bird friends make way, way better pets in my opinion - happier and a LOT quieter! And twice the love!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Dylan&Gracie said:


> Another cockatiel companion would completely stop the screaming behavior and tantrums - just saying. They _really_ do better in pairs than as single birds. having had singles and paired birds, those with bird friends make way, way better pets in my opinion - happier and a LOT quieter! And twice the love!


I'm all for getting him a sib, but we are currently in a no pets allowed apartment building. When we were first talking to the landlords about looking at the place, I asked if that included birds. She said she would make the exception for him. I doubt I could convince them he magically became two birds overnight and we have no idea how it happened.  When we get to another place where we can, I would love to get another.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

I cannot judge because I have always had only one, but occasionally I have also read threads where people had bought a second cockatiel and then the first one not only started to ignore them, but they even got attacked...
However, one day I would like to have a big house with an aviary and a garden and many birds... Right now I also live in an apartment (lime TamaMoo).


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Zoe has these days occasionally. She just screams at everything and nothing makes her happy. I have those days also LMAO. I don't have neighbours that get annoyed at screaming birds so if the weather is good when she's REALLY bad I just put her outside lmao. She spends a little time throwing her toys around and screaming at everything, then she gets REALLY happy and starts making her weird happy sounds. Then when she comes back inside she's generally all worn out and up for cuddle time 

All of my pets have these bratty days. I think they're like us and just wake up on the wrong side of the bed some mornings lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

shaenne said:


> Zoe has these days occasionally. She just screams at everything and nothing makes her happy. I have those days also LMAO. I don't have neighbours that get annoyed at screaming birds so if the weather is good when she's REALLY bad I just put her outside lmao. She spends a little time throwing her toys around and screaming at everything, then she gets REALLY happy and starts making her weird happy sounds. Then when she comes back inside she's generally all worn out and up for cuddle time
> 
> All of my pets have these bratty days. I think they're like us and just wake up on the wrong side of the bed some mornings lol.


Fortunately, no one has complained yet, and the landlady just melts when she sees the little guy. She's been in a few times, and just has to go over and talk to him. So fun to watch!  I do wonder when he is going to bother someone.

I have days like that too, but as adults, we don't get to scream and throw tantrums and be brats. Not far, actually.

Today he has been a fluffy bundle of happiness, almost sweeter than his usual sweet self.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I think it should be socially acceptable for adults to throw the occasional kicking and screaming tantrum when we need to. I feel like it would solve a lot of problems LOL!

Sometimes after zoe's bad days she will be extra cuddly. It's almost like she's saying sorry for being such a crankypants the day before haha.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I once had a mom apologize to me on an international flight because her little one was having a meltdown. I told her after all the waiting around in airports because of layovers, and sitting in one place on a plane for 8 hours without much movement, I wanted to scream a bit too and was actually jealous of the child being allowed to show her frustration.  

Joey may be being extra sweet today by way of apology. I never thought about that.


----------

